
New paper points to soil pore structure as key to carbon storage - ph0rque
https://phys.org/news/2019-07-paper-soil-pore-key-carbon.html
======
ph0rque
"Of the five cropping systems, only the two with high plant diversity resulted
in higher levels of soil carbon."

~~~
Gibbon1
"What we have found is that in order to be protected, the carbon has to move;
it cannot be protected in the same place where it enters."

This is interesting. When I've read about how mineral ore bodies are formed,
there is a source, a transport, and a trap. Need all three to form an ore
body. The above would say that carbon sequestering by plants follows the same
basic process.

~~~
ph0rque
Fascinating! I wonder if anyone has looked into a way to create an artificial
transport and trap mechanism for mineral ores... would be really convenient
just to have a specific mineral accumulate.

Also, here's an article about using mushrooms to recover up to 80% gold from
e-waste: [https://explorebiotech.com/researchers-turn-e-waste-gold-
usi...](https://explorebiotech.com/researchers-turn-e-waste-gold-using-
mushroom/) I guess that might be related.

~~~
Gibbon1
Somewhat unrelated I saw a paper talking about using bacteria to partially
reduce iron oxide.

And also people have been attempting bio-remediation of uranium/plutonium and
other metal contaminated soils.

